# Contemporary cello concerts?



## jonatan

Are there any impressive contemporary cello concerts? Even better if they ar available on youtube. From my part I can mention cello concerts and book for cello by Pēteris Vaks, Latvian composer. But it could be nice to have more from other composers as well.


----------



## Chordalrock

There's Frank Martin's cello concerto from the 1960s, at times rather reminiscent of the Peteris Vasks:






Another concerto along those lines from the 1960s would be William Schuman's "Song of Orpheus":






There's of course also Rautavaara's two cello concertos, and in addition a number of more atonal or avant-garde works that might be worth checking out.


----------



## joen_cph

There are of course many, also depending on defining the contemporary period.

Among the not-so-recent, some not to be missed are 
- _Kabalevsky_´s 2nd (1964), preferably in the Chandos recording with Wallfish; 



- _Dutilleux_ (1970) 



- _Schnittke_ 1+2 (1986,1990)

I´d definitely recommend _Keuris_´ Double Concerto for 2 Celli (1992) 



Eliott _Carter_´s (2000) seems to be good too.

There are countless others. 
Among the more experimental, there´s a CD coupling of _Nørgård, Saariaho _and _Nordheim_
http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-Nordic-Cello-Concertos-Nørgård/dp/B008F6LEBA


----------



## Guest

And even pianist *Freidrich GULDA* wrote one:


----------



## Chordalrock

joen_cph said:


> Among the more experimental, there´s a CD coupling of _Nørgård, Saariaho _and _Nordheim_
> http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-Nordic-Cello-Concertos-Nørgård/dp/B008F6LEBA


Seconding this. The Nørgård especially is a magnificent work.


----------

